# How to NOT install a guzzler!!



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

First off, let me start by saying thanks to the peeps that put forth the effort to try to help our small game, I'm sure this took some time and money to put in. It just needed to be better thought out. I'm not trying to offend, just offer constructive criticism, so that future projects can be installed correctly. This is a new guzzler, and I know is not one installed by the efforts of the UCWF.

Here are the problems with this guzzler. First and foremost, the catch basin is designed to go UNDER the roof!! This provides needed shade to help decrease evaporation. Being out in the open sun, this tank will be dry in June. The hot desert sun will eat it up. Chuks needs critical water through September to survive. This tank has no prayer keeping water that long. Secondly the tank needs protection from large animals. As this guzzler is low to the ground, livestock probably couldn't get into it if were located properly, although a thirsty cow could do some serious damage to the structure by leaning on it. However, as it is now, a few stray livestock could empty this thing out in a matter of an hour or less. Plus a heavy animal would likely break the plastic basin rendering it useless. If you must put the tank outside of the roof, at least put up a fence to keep large animals out. Also if it must go outside, put a cover over the tank to try to decrease evaporation. Another thing that really needs consideration is location! While there is some cover near this guzzler, I do not think it is near enough to get birds to use it. Chuckars need protection when going to and from water. There were 2 locations within 100 yards of this guzzler that were MUCH better.

Once again, thanks for the effort that went into this thing, but if you are putting these in on your own, please consult someone with some experience before spending your valuable time and money.
[attachment=0:2be4sqv8]P1010529.JPG[/attachment:2be4sqv8]
BTW the guzzler is a Rainmaker Guzzler #1420


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you think it would be possible to render a "quick" fix and move it around a bit to make it work properly?

Im just thinking aloud at this point, but what if we got some fellers together and made the necessary adjustments?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I had thought the same thing, but I really think to make it a viable guzzler, it needs relocated. I'm sure the roof could be removed to move the tank underneath, and then put fence around it, but I don't think the location is good for the birds. I could be wrong there. I'd like to take Alan (GCKid) out there to see what he thinks, as I hate to see a good guzzler go unused.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet we could get some guys from the forums to get out there and do some proper work. I have several contacts with the DWR that we could speak to and see what their thoughts are


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Count me in if you need some help.

By the way, how much does it cost to build a guzzler like this (not factoring in transportation costs/etc.)?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not sure what it costs to build one...The UCWF would be the best to answer that question.

I'd love to organize a fix, but I don't know if this was installed by a private landowner, some over enthusiastic chukar hunter, or by a group of scouts. The land is not fenced, but that does not mean it is not private property. I'd have to do some research on the property to find out.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

If you guys decide to put a "Fix" on it, let me know and I would be happy to help!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That particular guzzler is listed at $795, plus whatever the costs were on the collector. The guzzler is on the side of the collector in an attempt to leave water for big game. Are there antelope or deer in the area? If there are cows, there won't be water in that thing for long. For sure, the guzzler needed to be placed in a more shaded spot. The guzzler location under the collector or to the side should be determined by whatever it is that one wants to use the guzzler. Birds and small game? Underneath. Big game? It has to go out to the side or maybe only partially underneath the collector.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys.... While I didnt do this, I want to be sure to not have any similar error if I try. I was thinking maybe you could give the locations of 10 or 12 installed ones :shock: , so as I could inspect them and be sure to do it correct if I do try  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

guner said:


> Hey guys.... While I didnt do this, I want to be sure to not have any similar error if I try. I was thinking maybe you could give the locations of 10 or 12 installed ones :shock: , so as I could inspect them and be sure to do it correct if I do try  :lol: :lol:


Go west!!! 8) Lots of them out there.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I think I found out who installed the guzzler or at least who took photos of the guzzler construction.

http://www.rainmakerguzzler.com/Guzzler_Gallery.html


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Killerbee, 

Did you check that map I sent you? Does it look like it is on public land? We need to go out there and take a look. We need a few more locations before we submit the paperwork for additional guzzlers out west and it looks like that mountain might be a good spot for some guzzlers but in a lot better location. The location they selected might work for deer and antelope but the birds won't use it and the cows are going to destroy it without a fence.

Let me know what weekend you are available. 

Does anyone know who is in the picture with the rake?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GCKid said:


> Does anyone know who is in the picture with the rake?


The site credits the photos to Mark Israelson, I am sure he could tell you.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

> The site credits the photos to Mark Israelson, I am sure he could tell you


Thanks. Chasing that down now. Looks like it was a private effort.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Alan, I did. I looks like it is not on public property.

I'm happy to go out and work that range over with you. Gotta do the call thing this weekend, perhaps the weekend after.


----------

